# Digging at the "Rain Forest" dump.



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

Dave didn't have a name for this dump so I named it.[]


 All I was doing was sitting on my azz the first part of this weekend, a friend of mine died and I was depressed.I needed to get out and do something,so I called the Badger on Saturday night, Sunday we were in the rain forest digging bottles. the best medicine for depression.  

 We didn't get a ton of stuff.that seems to be the norm lately. But we got a few good things to take home and it took my mind off things. 


 The dump is right off of the Crick. <-------yep thats how I say it []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

all we needed was a sound track of the rain forest  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

is it whole?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

The whole dump is on the side of the crick  the creek the river?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

Lots of bottles,but none I like.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

Then I got a little excited,was it whole?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

yeah it was. Got to be the biggest blown apothecary I ever dug. Its amazing how we found 4 broken blobs and this was whole. No embossing but still cool.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

It was full of water to awesome cuz i was thirsty !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

Then Badger pulled out this hutch.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

William Neis 
 Doylestown Pa.


 Have to look into that one.


----------



## squoda (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow,  that must be an ultra rare kobalt saw!  Is.....it........pontiled?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

Then I pulled out a O Tron from Beth -lee -ham <-------- Dave who says it like that? lol


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> yeah it was. Got to be the biggest blown apothecary I ever dug. Its amazing how we found 4 broken blobs and this was whole. No embossing but still cool.


 

 Very cool dig spot! Love that tanker! Good to see you and the "Badge" out and digging!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHyeahhhhhhhhhhhhh  eeeeeeee!!  OMG the cork is still in it!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

That's it for today. I'm glad I got off my azz []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  squoda
> 
> Wow,  that must be an ultra rare kobalt saw!  Is.....it........pontiled?


 
 Just missed pontil age.[] 
  So when are you heading down Russ we have a plan. It the time to do it.[]


----------



## luckiest (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the great story, always  a good read and great pics!


----------



## epackage (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice dig, that is a huge med/pharm, slap a cool label on that biotch and display it!!


----------



## tftfan (Jul 14, 2013)

Good STUFF guys ! Nice pics too.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2013)

Rick....just noticed the rest of your comment above...Sorry to hear of your pal passing on. []


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jul 14, 2013)

WOW! Nice stuff! That's a good looking dump. Bet you can't wait for Fall for all the overgrowth to recede, and then the real damage can begin [].


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice dig, that is a huge med/pharm, slap a cool label on that biotch and display it!!


 
 Yeah thats a good idea what should it have in it? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Rick....just noticed the rest of your comment above...Sorry to hear of your pal passing on. []


 
 Yeah thanks Joe. He was only retired 7 years he was 61.


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Then I pulled out a O Tron from Beth -lee -ham <-------- Dave who says it like that? lol


 looks very promising  thats one hell of a layer!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 14, 2013)

Did you have to walk in the water to get to your dump? With the fog it looks scary, ohhh my.


----------



## epackage (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yeah thats a good idea what should it have in it? []


 I'm thinking something like this....


----------



## tftfan (Jul 14, 2013)

keep one eye in the treeeeez ![8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Did you have to walk in the water to get to your dump? With the fog it looks scary, ohhh my.


 
 No Gordan we came in from the top.Yeah that fog was eery.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Yeah Mad its another un dug area of the dump. It runs way-------> up the creek.Its one of those ? dumps, where is the older spot?It is easy do dig. Dig right into the bank.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your friend Rick. BUT the dump looks real promising, you say it goes up the river aways? bet you get a bunch of good stuff out of it! Good luck and stay safe....Andy


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice digs Rick, thanks for sharing.  Sorry to hear about your pal.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Tom


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 16, 2013)

Great pics.  I think I would have brought some shorts and a plastic bag, then gone in that creek with my clothes on, washed off everything and changed in to the shorts.  

 Bill


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice digs!!  I've always been fond of Doylestown bottles since I have family that lives there.  If you ever decide to part with it, keep me in mind.  []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 16, 2013)

Correct pronunciation is BETHlem or BETHlum. Who needs training?

 I'd ask you which crick that is, but I figure you won't tell me anyway! (I say creek, but I think I'm in the minority around here!) 

 If you decide to go here, though, let me know - maybe I'll stop by!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> Nice digs!!  I've always been fond of Doylestown bottles since I have family that lives there.  If you ever decide to part with it, keep me in mind.  []


 
 Badger got that one. I'll let him know since he is a stranger around here  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> Great pics.  I think I would have brought some shorts and a plastic bag, then gone in that creek with my clothes on, washed off everything and changed in to the shorts.
> 
> Bill


 

 That's a good idea for the next time when its 95 + []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Correct pronunciation is BETHlem or BETHlum. Who needs training?
> 
> ...


 

 I say both creek or crick. Philly people say Beth lee ham []

 That crickcreek is down by the river past the canal and a hop skip and a jump to the train tracks [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 16, 2013)

Which - yours or are you commenting on the one I just posted, which is, also. [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 16, 2013)

I was really stupid for going down here to explore by myself! Trying to to get out of here by myself was death defying!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

You have to be in semi shape to climb out of that place[]

 The main day for Shupps is Sat right? We can't go until Sunday.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Which - yours or are you commenting on the one I just posted, which is, also.Â [8D]


 
 Say who?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your crickcreek or mine? (both, probably.)

 I had to dig myself foot holds, but at the top it got too steep and I was hugging the side of the hill... still not quite sure how I got out of there myself, but I was quite proud of myself and relieved when I made it! If you go there, take a rope! 
 As far as Shupps Grove, I'll be there Friday night and Saturday.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

We are going to miss everybody,we can't go until Sunday.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We are going to miss everybody,we can't go until Sunday.


 You know it's not THIS weekend, right? Bummer - see you in November.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hahaha Thanks Rick!  []


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like a great dump to dig! With the help of gravity, and occasional big rains to wash them away, the tailings/backfill piles must not be too much of an issue there. Plus you can scan what didn't get washed away for marbles/tokens/coins/silver. I find sterling flatware frequently enough for it to be worth keeping an eye out for, and a token from time to time.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 20, 2013)

If its like most of mid Pa the acidic coal ashes do a number on coins. Also make metal detecting tough.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> If its like most of mid Pa the acidic coal ashes do a number on coins. Also make metal detecting tough.


 
 I do remember th acidic days[:-].   I hate not being able to post pix its painful


----------

